# best place to buy freshwater fish online



## Major25

I did some digging through the forums and found this old thread here where someone else is asking this exact same question (http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/best-place-buy-fresh-water-fish-5221/) but that thread is from 2007. I'm re asking the question because maybe some new sites have been started/discovered between now and then? What are your most reliable/favorite places to order freshwater fish from online?


----------



## Twistersmom

I have ordered from AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium related equipment and fish in an auction format!, Frank's Aquarium-Freshwater Crustaceans, Hillstream Fishes, Gobies, and more, and Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place. Had no problems from any of those places. Frank's being my favorite.


----------



## NoaDon12

If i were you, i wouldn't buy them online because what if you recive you're fish and one of them is sick? Unless u don't live close to a good pet store. -NoaDon12


----------



## rrcoolj

I use bluegrassaquatics.com and livefishdirect.com with a preference to the second one. Both specalize in cichlids but sell all sorts of other fish too. I order online alot because I don't have a LFS and there aren't alot of places to buy good fish around me. I would definatly go online as opposed to going to terrible chain stores like petco. very good quality fish too.


----------



## iamntbatman

In addition to the ones already mentioned, http://www.liveaquaria.com has a reputation as being pretty reliable.

Before you purchase fish online, be aware that you can likely place an order for fish that you're looking for directly through your LFS, which has several benefits. First, the LFS already pays to have fish delivered to the store, so it's not a big deal to them (or their suppliers) to have a couple extra fish added to the shipment, which means you don't (usually, anyway) pay for shipping when ordering from the LFS. Second, if the fish are DOA or very sick, the LFS can deal with the supplier directly, which is much better than having to deal with an online seller directly.


----------

